# im new and very nervous!!



## kelly1978 (Aug 31, 2008)

hello ladies   i have just discovered ff and its nice to know there are others out there in the same boat. my partner and i are starting icsi on thurs 4th of sept and i am sooooo nervous! i thought i would be fine with it being our second time round (first attempt didnt work) but the first time nerves have flooded back! i just wondered if there was anyone out there starting round about the same time...are you nervous too? x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hiya Kelly and Welcome to FF 
Good luck with starting ICSI in September, I'm sure you'll be able to find someone in one of the cycle buddies threads that are starting around the same time as you and I'm sure very soon one of the lovely moderators will be along to give you some useful links.
Take care JAG x


----------



## kelly1978 (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks JAG for your kind words, i will keep my eye out   

kelly x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Kelly - good luck with starting treatment this week xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Kelly1978, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well done on starting tx again. To be honest I think it doens't get any easier although you do have the benefit this time of knowing exactly what is going to happen. Doe me I was less optimistic the seocnd time out too, but still excited.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya kelly

I'm actually starting d/regging tomorrow and hope for collection at the end of the month.  We to are having icsi, maybe we can be cycle buddies.

This is my second go at icsi and feeling quite apprehensive to say the least.

Look forward to hearing from you

Michelle


----------



## kelly1978 (Aug 31, 2008)

hiya michelle   i hope you get this, im new to ff and still not sure what im doing!!!

all the best for tomorrow, let me know how you get on  
im really nervous and i dont know why...its not like we havnt been here before!!

would love to cycle with you

kelly x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya Kelly

Just done my first injection.  Old hat at this now.  It's great we are cycling together, but unsure about what we do next, do we go to cycle buddies.  I'm not very good with computers.

Talk to you soon

Michelle


----------



## Doo (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Kelly

Good Luck with tx, your bound to nervous, sorry i don't have any words of wisdom as i will be exactly the same in about 3 weeks time!  This will be my 4th attempt but still as nervous if not more as the first time! 

Take Care

Doo xx


----------



## kelly1978 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi doo  
i wish you the best of luck with your cycle  
there is nothing any body can say really to make the nerves go!!

all the best kelly x x


----------



## kelly1978 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi michelle  
i have been to cycle buddies for sept/oct but still not 100% sure what to do!!! i will have another look and let you know 
take care, speak soon

kelly


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have had a look as well but quite confused.  We'll sort it

Take care

michelle


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi ladies.

If you want to join the Sept / Oct cycle buddies all you need to do is click in this link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154981.15

And make a post there saying Hi and who you are, what treatment you're having and any specific dates you know about in your tretament cycle.

For a little more information about joining cycle buddies and what you can gain from it, have a look at this thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101443.0



C~x


----------



## kelly1978 (Aug 31, 2008)

i have found it michelle! go on the link that caz said, then go to sept/oct 2008 knOCT up ladees part 3. i went to page 4 and said hello! hope you find it


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Kelly

Just read your posts and wondered how things went today at your appointment?    

Love Felicity Wishes xx


----------

